# Anyone know about issues with white epoxy grout developing a yellow tint?



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

I have seen some problems online with white epoxy yellowing. Nothing widespread as far as I can tell. I've used Laticrete bright white once in a bathroom many years ago and never heard about any problems. Some of the complaints online attribute the yellowing to UV, but there were some who had issues in areas with no natural light. I called Laticrete to ask tech support. The rep indicated there might be trouble outside. He didn't seem to know about inside, but in general seemed unsure and couldn't give a definitive answer. He suggested I use Spectralock 1 instead of epoxy. What are your experiences? Any issues with white epoxy yellowing? I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry, can't help on this one, I've never used white epoxy grout.

Tom


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There are enough potential issues with epoxy that I simply don't make it an option. In my opinion, there are better grout choices so you don't have to worry about issues.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

I've used it a handful of times with no issues, but that was back before some of these newer grouts have come out. I recently got back into construction after a 7 or so year layoff, so trying to reeducate myself on what the best products to use are. I used flexcolor cq on my own shower a few years ago and it has performed quite well. What are you using for grouts these days, Angus? Any ones in particular that stand out for stain-resistance, low maintenance, no sealing?


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I use Spectralock Pro Premium epoxy on 100% of my tile jobs.

I would not guarantee to a customer that white epoxy would initially appear or continue to appear perfectly white. The epoxy resin has a yellow tint and that does seem to affect the whiteness of the grout. I have not noticed a significant color change in the white epoxy that I used in my own bathroom. It's been in for about five years and gets minimal direct sun.

I would insist on making a sample board and getting the customer's approval before using it for a paying customer.

Spectralock 1 looks promising but make sure you read the fine print before using. I did and there were a few things that made me decide to stick with regular epoxy. 

With the amount of tile work that I do (a couple of jobs a year) I decided to stick with one product that I know.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CarpenterRN said:


> I've used it a handful of times with no issues, but that was back before some of these newer grouts have come out. I recently got back into construction after a 7 or so year layoff, so trying to reeducate myself on what the best products to use are. I used flexcolor cq on my own shower a few years ago and it has performed quite well. What are you using for grouts these days, Angus? Any ones in particular that stand out for stain-resistance, low maintenance, no sealing?


If you've followed any of my posts over the years, I was a massive Quartzlock 2 fan (same as TruColor). At the time, that was really the only other alternative to cementitious grout aside from epoxy. I dipped into epoxy a few times. What I don't like about it is 1) I get a mild allergic reaction to it. I am not a glove wearer so that is a concern. 2) The UV coloring situation. The sun moves throughout the year so even if you're grouting an installation at the time that doesn't see direct sunlight, it might 6 months later. I didn't want to keep switching products based off the sun's positioning. 3) It cures so hard it's almost too brittle for my liking. I'm no fan of caulking joints. I had 0% confidence in using epoxy grout in corners.

After many, many successful urethane installs, I started having a problem. While Bostik claims there officially wasn't a formula change, I noticed a difference that wasn't just in a few buckets. Some time in late 2014, I could rarely grout a floor with urethane that would completely fill the joints. It was as if the urethane was starting to push air in the joint ahead of the grout. The air pocket would release and the grout would collapse. Still, to this day, I see the same results with Quartzlock 2. I also started having a much harder time cleaning. You always run the risk of haze with urethane clean up but in 2014, it became inevitable. I was buying Blaze to clean each job. That is dumb to me.

About the same time, Mapei came out with FlexColor CQ. My rep gave me 2 buckets to try and I never looked back. It is definitely the best performing grout I've used. Some of my installations with it are turning 7 years old now and I haven't had long term failures. Color is good. Corners I grouted are tight (no loose grout). Still cleanable.

The most common call back I've ever gotten has been when a kitchen has been remodeled (new cabinets) and I tiled the backsplash, after a full season of hot to cold, the cabinets move differently than the counter and I get a separation between the tile and the counter. FlexColor does not crack, it only separates. A major benefit to CQ is that I can go back, sometimes even 4-6 seasons later, open the bucket, fill any gaps and it's always a 100% color match. You can't do that with any powdered grout or epoxy.

The only downside to Flexcolor is the 3 day cure rule before introducing water. After selling QuatzLock 2 for so many years and defending their 7-day no water policy, 3 days hasn't really been show stopper. Most guys don't follow the rules anyway. If you finish grouting at 4pm on Tues, the owners shouldn't be using that shower until later Wed anyway, not first thing Wed morning which you tell your client is OK (You know who you are LOL).


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

I was not around the forum from 2012 to late 2020/early 2021 as my focus was in a completely different field, so I really appreciate the in-depth feedback. Very helpful.


----------



## obaidk (Sep 17, 2021)

The problem is due to the amber color of the epoxy matrix. It tends to give white epoxy grout a yellowish hue that can become more pronounced with time.


----------

